# Watch Tools



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all

I have finally broken my cheapo spring bar tool and think I should buy a decent one.

Any recommendations both in where to buy one and the best model please?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy does some good ones on his page here ---> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html


----------



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Paul - thanks for the quick response.

I have heard a few people talk about the Bergeon tool - so I think thats what I will go for.

Dont suppose you know if there is any differance in the actual tool between the fine and standard one - or is it the size of the interchangable fork?

Ideally I would like both forks but I dont know if that means buying x2 tools?

Thanks again.

Neil


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have both standard and fine....but only ever use fine, so I wouldn't bother with standard.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Just get fine, you can purchase replacements when you need them, they just screw on and off the main part of the tool.


----------

